# Beginner Questions



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey everyone. I'm 16. I've been wanting a freshwater tank for quite some time but my parents say no, so I'm going to aim for a betta fish. I have a bowl that measures 12" x 12" (sounds small but it's a really large bowl). I live in Florida so I don't need a heater. They live in a cup, I think they'll live in a big bowl. I've read a lot but I've read conflicting things. Just some questions.

1.) Water changing. What do I do when I want to change the water, let some water sit a day then put it into the bowl? Add a little of this water cleaner stuff? How often?

2.) Cleaning the tank. Do I use soap? A mild sink soap and then wash thoroughly? How often?

3.) What's the best food or foods? Pellets, flakes, dried bloodworms?

4.) I'm thinking of putting a few rocks, a small cave thing, and a fake plant. Should be fine, right? (Of course I'll wash everything when I clean)

Last question... Where is the best place to _buy_ bettas? I want a pretty one like these.




























I realize I probably won't get one exactly like those, but where is the "prettiest" fish? Pet Supermarket's are kinda dull looking.

Thanks! Can't wait to get my first pet fish! :-D


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum!*

1.) In a smaller bowl I would do a 50% change every two days. It sounds like alot, but once you get in a routine it will only tank a few minutes. I like to let my water set for at least a day before using it. I also add conditioner and aquarium salt. The fish can stay in the aquarium during the change.

2.) No soap! I would just completely clean it out every week to two weeks. That's so long as you're changing the water often. I just scrub with warm water and paper towels.

3.) Hiariki(sp?) pelllets are the best, plus they are pretty cheap. You can also give them bloodworms once or twice a week. Is the worms are freeze dired rehydrate them in tank water first. You might also to skip feeding one day a week to prevent constipation.

4.) Great, bettas love exploring.

5.) There are a few web sites like aquabid, but they will cost you a pretty penny. I see beautiful ones at the bigger chain store like petsmart. You just have to really look.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Read this for help:
http://www.fishforum.com/betta-fish-care/must-read-general-betta-care-faq-20058/

Also, you need a heater. I could care less if you live in Florida or if you live in Alaksa; you need a heater for these fish. They are not expensive.

1) Get dechlorinator. Change water every other day, 50%, in small bowls. Add the dechlor to tap water.
2) You should NEVER do a 100% water change, and never use soap.
3) Pellets.
4) Yep.
5) As stated, Aquabid.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You dont HAVE to let the water sit but I think most of us do. I agree with Campbell on the water changes. Hikari betta bio gold is what a lot of forum members feed their bettas.You can also feed them daphnia and brine shrimp, either frozen or freeze dried. As stated, freeze dried needs to be rehydrated.You probably won't see bettas like those pictured in your post at any petstores but there are some nice ones at Petco and Petsmart.


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

I saw one like that 3rd one I posted one time a while back.

I might get a small tank because I don't know how I'm going to stick a heater in a bowl. It's like $8 to $10 for a 2 gallon tank I think at Pet Supermarket. I'll see.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can get a critter keepre instead of a tank. I have one 1 1/2 gallon and 1 2 1/2 gallon. The 2 1/2 gallon is getting a heater.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

I think a heater is always needed. these fish shouldnt get chilled. their worth it to give them the best, the best of luck to you.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

On the topic of a heater:I live in Florida too. That is not an excuse to not have a heater. I have heaters for my tanks. Yes, I may turn them off in summer when I allow my house temperature to reach 85 degrees so as not to overheat the tanks, but really, I know most people do not keep their house that warm here in Florida. The water without a heater will be the same as your ambient room temperature, which for most folks with their ACs cranking in Florida is too cold for a betta. 
And what about in winter? We still do get that here in Florida, as short as it may be xD A heater is necessary then, because the tanks just don't stay warm enough without them.
_
1.) Water changing. What do I do when I want to change the water, let some water sit a day then put it into the bowl? Add a little of this water cleaner stuff? How often?_
I doubt it holds more than two-three gallons. That said 50% water changes at least twice a week. The smaller the tank the more quickly the water gets fouled.

_2.) Cleaning the tank. Do I use soap? A mild sink soap and then wash thoroughly? How often?_
No soap. Soap leaves a residue and it is extremely difficult to determine that you have gotten it all off. The soap residue is toxic to your fish (soap contains lye, if you were to breathe lye, your alveolar sacs would shrivel up, scream in agony and die, and you would suffocate yourself to death. It is the same for fish, their gills will cease to function, and they will die. It is not a pleasant way to go.) Use a wash cloth (preferably one that you have not used as a wash cloth for yourself which would contain soap residue) and clean water to scrub the sides of the tank, and then rinse, rinse, rinse... and then rinse five more times and then you should be good.
I break my tanks down and clean them once a month. Some people do it every week, every two weeks... some people only do it once every several months.

_3.) What's the best food or foods? Pellets, flakes, dried bloodworms?_
Pellets. Betta pellets. Bloodworms are a treat and not a staple food. Flakes often do not contain the required nutrients for a betta. Bettas are carnivores, make sure the pellets you get are specially formulated for bettas that contain meat (things like fish meal, brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, etc).

_4.) I'm thinking of putting a few rocks, a small cave thing, and a fake plant. Should be fine, right? (Of course I'll wash everything when I clean)_
Decorations are good, they help keep the betta entertained. Just make sure whatever you get does not have sharp edges or points that your betta can catch a fin on and tear. 

_Last question... Where is the best place to buy bettas? I want a pretty one like these.
_Those bettas are show quality, and no doubt came from quality breeders. The first and third are halfmoons, the second is a Crowntail. Aquabid, as has already beens suggested is a good place to look for 'show quality' bettas like that. Unfortunately bettas from there, after you add in shipping fees, generally cost you an arm and a leg. A single betta off of there can end up costing as much as it would to set up a whole tank complete with filter, hood, heater and a much cheaper betta from an LFS.
You can also try visiting indiviual breeder's websites, many of them are out there. Again though, ordering fish off the internet and having them shipped to you is often an expensive endeavor, even if the bettas you get are of superior health and quality.

I recomend just going around to your LFS and looking at the bettas that are there. You don't have to get a betta the first time you go to a store. Look at them, observe. If none of them catch your eye and you don't scream "this is my betta!" then don't buy one. Either go to another store (if you live somewhere that has several pet stores with bettas) or go home and wait a week or two. Pet stores often get new bettas in every couple weeks.... around here, my chain stores (petsmart, pet co. pet supermarket.... wal-mart *hiss*) get in new bettas every week. You can find some real gems if you are patient, and have a sharp eye. 

Remember, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Not everyone thinks the same of every betta. I have several bettas that are about as far from show quality as you can get. Would I trade them off for some show-winning DTHM black dragon? No, not at all, because I think they are just the most gorgeous fish all on their own. It is important for you to find a betta that YOU like, not one that someone else deems pretty.


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

So I did a little test today. I filled up the fish bowl with water and put a thermometer inside. I wanted to see what the temperature would be after I let it sit all day. Got home... and it's at 73*. They should be around 78 or 80, from what I read.

So I looked up heaters and found this thing.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3184687

Now, my question, what is the best way of putting that into the bowl? The hole is pretty large, so I'm not worried about that. But do I run the cord along the inside of the bowl and have the heating pad under the rocks/bottom? Stick it on the top edge?

I'm also thinking of cutting a screen out that will fit over the top of the bowl. I heard these fish are jumpers but I don't want to plug the top (I want the fish to breathe). 

And I realize that I won't get a show-quality fish. But I don't want to just get a betta. I want to get one that, like said above, screams PICK ME PICK ME.

Thanks everyone. You've really helped.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You could probably make a cover with plastic canvas.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

if you want a specialty betta, my recommendation is to see if your local area has a betta association. A quick internet search should find something in Florida. You can send them a friendly email asking if there are any breeders in your area and how their reputations are. That way , you can avoid the hazards of shipping and pick out your fish in person, if they'll let you come and see their breeding shop. I got really lucky this way and ran into a really nice breeder who let me come to her home and set up 10 pet variety bettas for me to choose from. I picked out 2 and ended up with a beautiful blue marble half moon and a copper marble halfmoon that i'm quite proud of. I even have photos of their parents.  Some breeders have too many fish to care for since the spawns can be so large and will give away their pet quality fish for free or near free.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I have that very heater. It heats it up about 5 degrees. It doesn't have to be under the gravel, but it must be completely submerged. It also doesn't have suction cups that you can stick to the side. It does have one suction cup, but it's for the cord. It works well in my tank, but I don't think I would like it near as much in a bowl where it would just be hanging there. My tank is also 5 gallons, so it would heat you're small bowl far more.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't know where you are in florida but there's a better bettas, an MCB bettas in pensacola, and south miami tropical's in miami. I know nothing about any of them, so I suggest doing a lot more research, but maybe that will get you started.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

How big is this "bowl" anyways?


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

The bowl is about 13" by 13". It's one of the larger bowls I've seen. Not those little ones in the store... Here's pictures and a CD case for comparison. That thing in the tank is the thermometer lol.






























If it's too small or I can't fit a heater I'd get one of those starter kit ones. I'm in the process of trying to find a good one right now. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

BTW I haven't cleaned the bowl yet. It's a little dusty.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

It's not as big as you think. I would think if you filled it anywhere close to the top your fish might jump out. You wouldn't want that, especially if it was an expensive one. I don't think the heater would work well in that.


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

Campbell said:


> It's not as big as you think. I would think if you filled it anywhere close to the top your fish might jump out. You wouldn't want that, especially if it was an expensive one. I don't think the heater would work well in that.


That's why I said I'd build a screen if I used it... and I don't think a heater would fit. Now I need a tank. Any good ones with low filter settings? All the reviews for the tanks around $30 are bad on Petco (cheap parts, cracks, filters loud/burning out, etc).


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

I think Id get something bigger. and add a heater.


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

What do you guys think of this tank? But it seems almost the same size...

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3107806#prodTab1


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

6 cups filled to the max, less then 1 half gallon,
To small for any fish


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, I think I know what I'm going to do. I'm going to get a 5 to 10 gallon tank with a lighted lid at Pet Supermarket. They're about $10 to $20 if I remember correctly. No filter, I don't need one. I'll get a fancypants heater where I can set the temperature. Get the decholorinator, fish pellets, rocks, plants, little house and then the bettafish. What do you guys think?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

That sounds good


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Sounds better. How often do you plan on doing water changes?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Will the tank be cycled or uncycled?


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

What does cycled/uncycled mean? It'll have no filter.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cycling is the building up of beneficial bacteria in the tank. If you aren't using a filter, you won't have to worry about cycling. You'll need to keep up with water changes though.


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes ma'am! I plan on doing those regularly...

I'm hoping I can get the tank stuff on Thursday afternoon... Maybe a betta this weekend... I'm so excited for a betta! I will definitely upload pictures when I get my first betta!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You do NOT want to skimp out on a filter. Especially on a 10G tank. I understand no filters on 1G tanks, because daily water changes of 100% are no problem. If you don't have a filter on a 10G tank, you are going to have a ton of algae and waste buildup unless you change 50% of the water every day. 

Stagnant water = bacterial breeding ground. 

Filters are not expensive, especially for a 10G tank. I got my filter, new, for $10. Whisper 10i, and I have a betta in there ATM. Its great, and silent.


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

What if I get a 5 gallon tank? Will I need a filter?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

What I want to know is why you don't want to get a filter.

No filter = WC's every day or every other day.
Filter = WC's one a week.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a 4 gallon with no filter and I've had no problems at all. I do partial changes every week and full changes once a month.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Clarke said:


> What if I get a 5 gallon tank? Will I need a filter?


I have a 5 gallon with a filter. I only run if a few hours a day when I'm doing homework. My betta has really long fins, so he's a pretty weak swimmer. I wouldn't want anything bad to happen, so I'm always watching when the filter is on. I personally wouldn't have a five gallon with no filter. It would be better than a 10gallon without one though.


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, last question (I think). For a 10 gallon tank, would I want a 25 watt or 50 watt heater?

http://www.petco.com/product/13811/...=LN_Shopping_FishSupplies_Heaters#description

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

I go with 50 watt heaters on my 10 gallons, the 25 may be a little underpowered for a tank that size.


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

*Tank*



Clarke said:


> That's why I said I'd build a screen if I used it... and I don't think a heater would fit. Now I need a tank. Any good ones with low filter settings? All the reviews for the tanks around $30 are bad on Petco (cheap parts, cracks, filters loud/burning out, etc).



I picked up a 10 gallon tank for like $12 at Pet Store Too. Then I found a 10 gallon tank starter kit for like $13. I'm needing a heater and all that stuff, I didn't realize that till later. The Betta I have is a red one and my 4yr old won it. :lol: He is great, he will come to the side looking like he's listening to what we have to say. He's a very curious fish and I thinks it soooo cute. I'm new too having a Betta too. We just got him last Saturday. I couldn't wait to answer after reading this whole thread. I hope this helps in time.


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the help! I think I'm going to be allowed to get a betta! Here's what I'm going to get:

About a 10 gallon tank.

Tetra Whisper Filter:
http://www.petco.com/product/107131...aspx?CoreCat=LN_Shopping_FishSupplies_Filters

Submersible Heater:
http://www.petco.com/product/13811/...=LN_Shopping_FishSupplies_Heaters#description

Hikari Water Conditioner:
http://www.petco.com/product/102425...hopping_FishSupplies_ConditionersandAdditives

Hikari Bio-Gold food:
http://www.petco.com/product/3983/Hikari-Betta-Bio-Gold.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

Then the test kit of course... Not sure which one. Whatever's cheapest probably. Some rocks, plants and I'll be set! I can get ornaments later...

I can't wait to get my betta!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The API master test kit is the one we reccommend around here.


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

I did it! I got my tank today! I searched around and Pet Supermarket was the best deal. I picked up a 10 gallon Marineland tank with light, and a Tetra Whisper PF10 filter for $40. I bought a Marineland 50w heater too. Prime decholorinator stuff. A little plant. Some rocks (which I washed and filtered). Bio-gold food. Everything's up and running and it's good! It's so relaxing to watch, I can fall asleep to it. And the filter is so quiet!

The lady at Pet Supermarket said to let the filter run 24 to 48 hours so the bacteria can settle. Then come back with a cup of the water and they'll test it to see if it's fish-ready. Buy a little tetra or something and see if he lives. Then come back for the betta. What do you guys think?

I'm so excited! Here's some pictures.




















I'm hoping I can hold 1 betta and about 10 little tetras or something like that. Should be fine. I've read that you can keep little fish along with bettas. The lady at the store also told me this.

!!!! :-D :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Its going to take more than 1 or 2 days for it to cycle.


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

It's Thursday. Do you think on Saturday or Sunday I can get 2 or 3 Zebra Danios as my "starter" fish? Then after about a week of them in there, get a betta?


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

It takes more than a day to cycle and 'be ready for fish'. A cycle takes weeks. Putting a fish through a cycle is generally considered a very bad thing as it causes much undue stress on the fish and can often kill them from ammonia or nitrite poisoning. 

Oh and the tetras? No. Not with bettas. The betta will eat them. Learn not to listen to the pet store employees, the vast majority of them have not a clue what they are talking about, especially on the topic of what fish can and can't go together. 
If you want to keep other fish in the tank with the betta, I suggest some cory cats (corydoras catfish). Most bettas will leave those alone. Get at least four cory cats if you do go that route though, they are schooling fish, and don't like being away from others of their own kind.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard a lot of good things about corys with bettas. And cories are fun to watch. Fishyinpa has 6 called the Stooges and she loves them.


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

Nataku said:


> It takes more than a day to cycle and 'be ready for fish'. A cycle takes weeks. Putting a fish through a cycle is generally considered a very bad thing as it causes much undue stress on the fish and can often kill them from ammonia or nitrite poisoning.
> 
> Oh and the tetras? No. Not with bettas. The betta will eat them. Learn not to listen to the pet store employees, the vast majority of them have not a clue what they are talking about, especially on the topic of what fish can and can't go together.
> If you want to keep other fish in the tank with the betta, I suggest some cory cats (corydoras catfish). Most bettas will leave those alone. Get at least four cory cats if you do go that route though, they are schooling fish, and don't like being away from others of their own kind.


what about adding water conditioner to a cycle. doesn't that make it ready?


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

Nataku, when do you think my tank will be ready for a betta? I'll go look at the corys.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Water conditioner doesn't have anything to do with cycling.


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

aaahhh ok, so what is cycling and how is it done? I'm sorry, I am eager to learn like Clarke is.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

> what about adding water conditioner to a cycle. doesn't that make it ready?


Water conditioner dechlorinates the water. Dechlorinated water and a cycled tank are far from the same thing. Do not be misled by this. The cycle we are refering to is the nitrogen cycle, which is only going to happen after your tank has it's own established colony of bacteria - this is the primary purpose of the filter, it's not to keep the water clean, it's to have a place for the bacteria to colonize, and those bacteria will help to filter the harmful ammonia and nitries in your water in nitrates.
http://www.fishforum.com/freshwater-aquariums/aquarium-cycle-252/
^ That is a good topic on explaining "the cycle" I suggest anyone in question about what it is or how it works give that a good read.

How to cycle a tank:
Because I'm sure that's what you're all more interested in. "Yeah yeah, don't care what it is, just make it work already!" 
http://www.fishforum.com/member-submitted-articles/freshwater-cycling-methods-3067/
^ How you can cycle a tank. Several different ways mentioned in there. I prefer doing a fishless cycle with pure ammonia, I tend to find it's a good way to do it, and one of the (usually) faster methods, which involves less dead fish. Mind you, by faster, I'm just saying it probably won't take you 8-10 weeks, like it can with some other forms of cycling.
Then again, I don't like cycling my tanks, but I'm just a stubborn grouch like that. Save yourself the trouble and cycle your tank, it will be better off for you and your fish in the long run, especially if you are not well familiar with aquarium care already.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Its also called the nitrogen cycle. Its the building up of beneficial bacteria that converts ammonia to nitrites.In the second stage, the bacteria uses the nitrites as food, converting it to nitrates. Nitrates are the end product that is the least toxic of the compounds involved.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I see Nataku already explained it. She explains things better than I do anyway. lol


----------

